

Why the Job Market Feels So Dismal  - chailatte
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703730804576317142210698436.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
ahi
"Such restrictions are in large part responsible for the chronically high
rates of unemployment that have been prevalent in many European countries."

Bullshit. Europe has higher rates of unemployment because they aren't as good
at lying about them. Labor force participation rate is a better measure. US
hovers around 65% along with the Dutch and Swedes, while the entire OECD is
low 60s.

[http://www.nationsencyclopedia.com/WorldStats/WDI-labor-
part...](http://www.nationsencyclopedia.com/WorldStats/WDI-labor-
participation-rate.html)

